# Problems uploading images.



## infilm (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sure its me, but is anyone experiencing problems uploading pics to the site? I have been successfully using Safari to upload images. Now I can't. When trying, I write a little text about the image, select the attachment and then hit post. The image is 1.3mb and should, by my math, fit within the 4096kb attachment size limit. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## Harley (Jul 29, 2011)

I've experienced this, too, but don't have a solution to offer...


----------



## infilm (Jul 31, 2011)

As a test I uploaded images to Facebook via Aperture and by using Facebook's uploader, I had no problems. I also tried to upload an image to this Forum with no luck. I have read that Apple's new OS, Lion, has a few bugs with uploading pics but none of the problems I read about were in the "I can't upload an image" category. My feeling is that the problem is with CR. I'm going to try one more avenue before I lay the blame solely on CR.


----------



## infilm (Jul 31, 2011)

Okay, tried to upload the image via another computer running the older Apple OS snow leopard. No luck. I feel that I can lay the problem onto CR. Hopefully the issue will be fixed soon.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2011)

infilm said:


> As a test I uploaded images to Facebook via Aperture and by using Facebook's uploader, I had no problems. I also tried to upload an image to this Forum with no luck. I have read that Apple's new OS, Lion, has a few bugs with uploading pics but none of the problems I read about were in the "I can't upload an image" category. My feeling is that the problem is with CR. I'm going to try one more avenue before I lay the blame solely on CR.



This forum does not have image storage capacity, you cannot upload images to it.

The images you see are hotlinked from a website like flickr, smugmug, or one of several other good ones. Some forums like Fred Miranda do have upload capability and charge for it. DPR is owned by amazon.com, and lets users upload a limited number of images. I believe they get space on the amazon S3 Servers and pay for it by advertising.


----------



## infilm (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you speaking of the particular forum I'm trying to post to? I.E. the Landscape section? Or are you speaking of the entire CR site. I will say that I have posted directly from my computer to the CR site in the past.


----------



## epsiloneri (Aug 1, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> This forum does not have image storage capacity, you cannot upload images to it.



You can upload images to this forum by using the "Attachments and other options" while composing a message, and then attach an image. A test image follows attached (so it seems to work for me, at least: Snow leopard).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2011)

epsiloneri said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > This forum does not have image storage capacity, you cannot upload images to it.
> ...



The attachments capability is not intended to become a photo upload server. you can upload 4 attachments or a maximum of 4mb of files, be they text or images. Images display @ 320 X 320, so its a back door way to quickly show a image or two, but linking from your server is better.

If a large number of images were uploaded, the feature might be shutoff or curtailed.


----------



## epsiloneri (Aug 1, 2011)

I see the attachment feature as a convenience to attach small files, including images, for those who do not have an image server to link to. I think this is the feature the OP had problems with using. From what I understand, this is the intended usage of the "attachment" feature. I have seen nothing to suggest this to be a "back door" use. Why would you think that? I think a user would have to be pretty persistent in order to abuse this feature, considering the 4 attachments/post limit and the limited upload speed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2011)

epsiloneri said:


> I see the attachment feature as a convenience to attach small files, including images, for those who do not have an image server to link to. I think this is the feature the OP had problems with using. From what I understand, this is the intended usage of the "attachment" feature. I have seen nothing to suggest this to be a "back door" use. Why would you think that? I think a user would have to be pretty persistent in order to abuse this feature, considering the 4 attachments/post limit and the limited upload speed.



Its not a photo gallery, and does not function like one, just a simple way to add a few small photos, text documents, etc. Stuff you want to appear in a footer below your post.

The size limitations make it difficult to view. 

You can argue over terms all day long, I call it a back door because its not the normal way people show their images. 

You can currently attach the following:

doc,gif,jpg,mpg,pdf,png,txt,zip files.


----------



## infilm (Aug 1, 2011)

I can say this, I have been posting images to the CR site for some time and now suddenly I can't. I click on the attachments and other options link, choose the file I want and click "post". The next thing I get is an all white window and thats it. No upload, no return to another page. Nothing. I have no trouble posting images to other sites. I'm not sure what the problem is.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2011)

infilm said:


> I can say this, I have been posting images to the CR site for some time and now suddenly I can't. I click on the attachments and other options link, choose the file I want and click "post". The next thing I get is an all white window and thats it. No upload, no return to another page. Nothing. I have no trouble posting images to other sites. I'm not sure what the problem is.



I just tried it, its working for me. Image below.


----------



## infilm (Aug 1, 2011)

I love it when I'm the only one experiencing a problem...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 1, 2011)

infilm said:


> I love it when I'm the only one experiencing a problem...



Your customer service department recommends a REBOOT!


----------



## infilm (Aug 3, 2011)

Rebooted, reformatted the image, double checked all my setting, nothing.... Still can't get an image to upload.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 3, 2011)

infilm said:


> Rebooted, reformatted the image, double checked all my setting, nothing.... Still can't get an image to upload.



Just a shot in the dark, try clearing all cookies from your web browser. Sometimes that helps. I was only joking about the reboot, its advice we are always given by support departments, and once in a great while actually works.


----------



## infilm (Aug 3, 2011)

Nope.... But thanks.


----------



## infilm (Aug 3, 2011)

Figured it out.... The original file was CR2 and I then converted it to a .psd file and saved that as a .jpg. Something about the way Photoshop created the .jpg created the problem. The solution, I took the psd file and imported into Aperture and then exported it as a .jpg and voila, file uploaded.


----------



## bjd (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi,
I had the same problem, and can confirm the solution. 

From .DNG created a .JPG with PS Image processor, that file did not work.
Opened the file in GIMP then saved it to .JPG there and that file uploaded OK.

Go Figure.

Cheers Brian


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for sorting it out, I was at a loss why some were having issues.


----------



## Crapking (Nov 10, 2011)

Just joined after reading along for awhile.
Curious about 'workflow' options and uploading.
I tried uploading a few photos for the contest about to end and the 'quality' of my JPG on my computer screen does not match what is displayed on the site.
I use a 7D, usually shoot in RAW (but my older photos when first learning were shot JPG), and now I post-process a little in PS 5, using ProPhotoRGB color space, 8 bit and 240 ppi.
After touchups in Camera Raw, and opening in photoshop (where I usually do nothing more but save the file), I used "Image Size" to save as 700 x 467 to meet the contest requirements and I chose to embed the Color profile (Prophoto RGB), and then uploaded the image using the attachment option during my 'reply'.
Upon viewing the web image, the colors don't seem right.
I'm new to 'serious' photography and to this forum as an (almost) empty-nester, am still ignorant (but willing to learn) about color management, and welcome any suggestions/comments.


----------



## ferdi (Nov 10, 2011)

Try converting it to sRGB when saving for web?


----------



## awinphoto (Nov 10, 2011)

One last thing... check your file permissions... I upload files to different companies websites daily whom I do commercial photography for... Sometimes, rarely, but it happens, where a computer files permissions will get turned off where other computers other than your computer including servers cannot read the file. Right clicking on the file, looking at properties, and making sure your computer is read/write, and the other two settings (network/everyone else) is at least read. Doubt that's your problems but when all else fails check it... if you have files saved on a network or external drives, sometimes those external devices and especially networks strip permissions from files.


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 10, 2011)

Can someone explain the best way to add an image that is hosted on Flickr?


----------

